# Do male severums get the head bump?



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

I've read this on a few sites but I don't believe. I want to believe it because one of my green severums (about 4") has rapidly grown a bump on his head that looks similar to that of a midas. I want it to be a head bump rather than a tumor or fluid sac or something. Any ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i keep both gold heros severum and heros rotkiel...biggest one is about 10 inches for the gold and 8 or so for the reds.while they do get somewhat of a hump;t is nothing like that of the large frontal gibbosity of say a flowerhorn or some of the others.


----------

